# Article about benefits of raw honey



## StonyCreekBees (Oct 16, 2013)

Received this link via my bee club's listserv- sorry if this link has been posted before- it shows a publication date of Sept 10 2014. But, I found it interesting and thought maybe some of you would as well http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/bacteria-found-in-honeybee-stomachs-could-be-used-as-alternative-to-antibiotics-9724292.html


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. G


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

I believe AmericasBeekeepers(the username on here) posted the actual study link. But regardless, the more people who see it the better.

I think an important detail about this study that is overlooked is that the honey cannot even be heated to have this affect. I don't mean pasteurization, but heating at all from what I understand.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

For aid in wound healing any heating destroys the benefit. It is also best unaltered for controlling bacterial growth yet pure crystalline sugar backs off bacteria in a wound very well but has not benefit to stimulating granulation.


----------

